# East River



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I took my boat out to the East River in Navarre today. I started out at about 8:00 A.M. and went right of the dock first. Not one fish!!! I got one bump on a spinner bait and that was it. Then I went back past the dock to the left--not one hit. 

Anybody have any suggestion on how to fish that place? The river has very good above and under water structure, but no fish. I used everything from spinner bait, jig and pig, crank bait, top water, Texas rigged worm, Texas rigged Baby Brush Hog--no luck. I tossed everyhing I had but no luck...

NJD:banghead


----------



## corn trout (Feb 3, 2008)

my advice would be... try yellow river


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

East river is beautiful, and looks real bassy, but I've never had much luck there. I second Yellow river.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll do that. I heard people have gotten lost on the Yellow River, is that true? Also, where do you put in a boat on the Yellow River? I live in Navarre, I want to drive at least as possible. Also, do you have to have one of those Eglin permits to fish the Yellow River? 

NJD:bowdown:usaflag


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

You can launch at the yellow river bridge on 87 or you can launch off Ward Basin which is close to where yellow river and others dump into Blackwater/Eastbay. I preffer the latter area because you can fish a few different rivers without having to go far. Don't think you would get lost on the Yellow very easily but i never fished it north or 87. There is no Base permit needed...just a fresh water state license.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. If I go to the Yellow, I'll probably put in where you said--the latter. Thanks...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

The East River can be awesome fishing, but you've got to go a ways. When you put it, go immediately left and go for about 6-8 miles until the water starts turning clear. You will see massive sand bars with deep holes off the sides. The current will be a little swift, but lunkers hide out in them deep holes. Usually, any black worm with about a 1/8 ounce rigged Texas style will work. Don't waste your time fishing it in high tide towards the south end of the river, though. Good luck.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. If you go that far left (East) does the water get too shallow for a 17" Bass Boat? Also, when you say South, are you referring to going right at the boat landing? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

If you go right, you go south towards the bay. I have a 16.5 ft Nitro I take up into them shallow spots, but I do alright. If the water is moving faster than normal, though, be careful coming back down. The river will try to run you into trees.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Do you live in Navarre? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I live in Fort Walton. I hit up East River when I have some afternoon time to spare. I just watch that tide chart. East River Bass will not bite during high tide.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Kool, 

Where do you normally fish? I live in Navarre and find it easy to go to the East River.

NJD:usaflag


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Normally I take the trip up to Yellow River like a few posts earlier said about putting in at Ward Basin. You can fish the East, Yellow, and Blackwater Rivers if you want to run your boat throughout the bay. It's well worth it this time of year.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good deal. I'm going to try the East River this weekend and see what I can get. The tide charts show a low tide at about 0728 on Saturday. When I get more adventeruos I may try making that run through the bay. Right now I need to get use to my boat--I got it a few weeks ago and have only taken it out twice... 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, good luck and have a blast. I don't think there's anyway you would get skunked. We've got mid 70s coming for the rest of the week and Saturday is looking awesome. That, coupled with a low tide, you should have a great day. Good luck.

Just Go Fishing.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

You never have any luck huh? lol


----------

